# موضوع مخصص عن العروض التقديمية الخاصة بالقسم



## enmfg (9 أغسطس 2009)

*



Fabrication and inspection of Structural Steel
Fabrication and inspection of Heat Exchanger
Fabrication and inspection of Piping and Pipe lines
Fabrication and inspection of Pressure Vessels
Fabrication and inspection of Storage Tanks
Destructive Testing
Nondestructive Inspection
Condition Monitoring

واى حد عنده كتب كاملة بالباوربوينت او اى باوربوينت مفيد ياريت يضعه هنا فى الموضوع دة
ارجو تثبيت الموضوع

*​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (9 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بالنسبة لمواضيعك المطروحة ..للاسف ليس عندى ملفات بوربوينت عنها...
ولكن انا عندى ملفات عروض مختلفة فى مجال الاستخلاص..كاستخلاص(اليورانيوم_الذهب_النحاس_.....)
وعروض عن بعض المعادن ..معلومات عنها كاملة بالعربى(الذهب _الفوسفات,....)
وساحملهم فى القريب العاجل ..ان شاء الله.
وانتظر منك تنزيل العروض للاستفادة...ولك منى كل الاحترام
*


----------



## mnci (2 سبتمبر 2009)

نتمنى مساعدتك
http://www.link512.com


----------

